# adobe illustrator brush



## yamakashi (Dec 8, 2018)

Hell guys,
my name is roberto, 
Im new to this forum and need some help. Im drawing with adobe illustrator and i do cartoon heads. But Im stuck with which brush to use. If tried to create my own brush,with the elipse tool but the points at both ends are not sharp enough. Tried to look for tutorials on youtube but could not find any about it. 
Just found this forum, maybe somebody can help me with some info how to start with a solution.
if uploaded an example of a cartoon head, main thing that im stuck with is the shadow part.I want to make the shadow lines sharper at the end. Tried to create my own brush with the elipse tool but could not have the result that the ends are in point. 
Can someone help me with some more info how to create such a brush like that.

Gr roberto
Thanks


----------

